# Pepper Does Laundry



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

As I reached for the hamper I saw this.....

Needless to say the hamper is still where it was.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Cute!! My cat likes to help too and looks a bit like Pepper!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

pepper is a bit darker then yours, but has the same white mustache and chin!!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

I never looked at it as a mustache! haha!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It seems a lot of cats have a penchant for hampers and laundry.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Argh, I HATE that 5 min limit thing.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh yes, it's all about the laundry hamper.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Leo agrees


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitzi doesn't think you understand, it is not a laundry basket... it is a cat bed!


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

So cute! It's funny how we don't want to disturb our kitties.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Franklin likes to inspect my laundry when it's nice and warm from the dryer.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

haha! looks like Pepper is saying "I DARE you to try and take my laundry basket away!"


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I can hardly wait until Gabby starts doing that sort of thing. I know I have to give her time to adjust but.... I want her to do that stuff now. LOL 

Her former human said that Gabby likes to steal socks and underwear. Silly kitty.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Missycat that was her annoyed look so I did another chore I needed before going for the laundry. 

Yeah we all go out of way to leave the cats comfortable don't we . lol

Got some laundry done and Sherbert helped sort the socks..

the wet on his ears is ear meds I had just applied.

Cats are being awful helpful today. BlackJack is currently keeping my lap warm. Goodness knows I need a warm lap while folding cloths.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm enjoying all of the laundry pictures! Muffs sometimes hops in the dryer, but by the time I grab my camera, she's hopped out again. However, her habit means I always make sure I know where both of my girls are before I turn on my dryer.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rochelle says: "You just layed out fresh warm from the dryer clothes Mommy!? Here let me give them that extra special kitty touch."

My clothes are always covered in cat hair. XD


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Time Bandit said:


> Rochelle says: "You just layed out fresh warm from the dryer clothes Mommy!? Here let me give them that extra special kitty touch."
> 
> My clothes are always covered in cat hair. XD


 More like " I'm getting your clothes all fuzzy."


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

kitty fabric softener! haha!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone seen this commercial for Temptations cat treats? With the French-accent kitty rolling around in bliss in the warm-towel-laundry-basket? Hilarious.. I DVR my shows and actually stop to watch that commercial every time.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL! Too cute!


----------

